
Money: The Unit of Caring - revorad
http://lesswrong.com/lw/65/money_the_unit_of_caring/
======
wccrawford
I think the point about the lawyer donating his time instead of his money is
interesting, but flawed.

Either way, the lawyer cared. To him, both donations were worth the same
amount of money.

So money is -a- unit of caring, not -the- unit.

~~~
revorad
_To him, both donations were worth the same amount of money._

The point of caring is not about the worth to _him_ , it's the worth to the
_cause_.

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/6z/purchase_fuzzies_and_utilons_sepa...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/6z/purchase_fuzzies_and_utilons_separately/)

